# How to cheat and get away with it



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

I wanted to start a new thread today so it involves everyone. We can all learn by sharing i-Dee-uhs. Some things that will be shared here might have been seen or used before, some will be new, and some innovative. As wood working people, we have all at some point had to improvise. Mechanics are notorious and quite successful at this. I hope to learn a lot from this thread, as well as everyone else. I believe this is a classroom topic, since it is a teaching tool. Please share your ideas, they are useful, they can be built upon and used in different situations in the shop. Remember, a picture relays a thousand words.

Here is a way I "cheat and get away with it"...Let's say you have a situation where you want to straighten, laminate, or even curve something just a wee bit. This is what I do with toothpicks, but it can be applied in the real world just as well. Place 2 or more clamps somewhat close together after the glue is applied. Then take some sort of wedge and place it between the clamps. A triangular wedge would be best since it can be driven between the clamps to gain the desired affect. This could be employed when nailing, bolting or fastening things together in all sorts of ways.
Here I was creating a long runner, and for this project I needed my runner as straight as possible. However we live in a somewhat crooked world. I used the wide side of my square as a wedging device between the wee plastic clamps.



These toothpicks are a 2/1 traingle stack, this creates stability and will allow the clamps to be set free when the glue drys. It's a simple idea that might save someone a lot of time scratching their head trying to come up with a way to achieve. Not to say they won't eventual come up with a way, but the references in the thread could be saved, printed and filed in a note book in your shop for quick access.
So go ahead and educate me...or at least try.
Peace, Dee

_"Money nor material things compensate for my happiness"_


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

At one time in my life I considered becoming a professional fisherman, and the more I thought about it, the more I considered NOT becoming a professional fisherman. Well, here's a cheat that doesn't have anything to do with the shop. This is a fishing cheat I've used with a great deal of success. Every outdoorsman knows how sensitive wildlife can be (including fish). This is what I do, and to provide a comprehensive presentation this was conducted under a controlled lab environment.
When fishing with a tube jig, I will break an antacid (alkaseltzer or polypepsident) up into small pieces, stuff it inside the jig, and block the end with a piece of cotton. Results will vary of course. You can poke holes in the jiggy too.


 

 


If you look closely you can see the escape of tiny bubbles, trust me fish will notice this better than you, and they will be curious. Tip: works great for smallmouth and bedding bass, or fish with upset stomachs or dentures.
When I was a kid I had a toy submarine I played with in the tub. After that mystery tablet was put in place, it would rise and sink over and over again. (not to be mistaken with the occasional baby ruth looking subs). But this is the same principle applied here. Try it!



That bass is 14lbs/9oz caught off a bed with this tactic. I landed the big sow in lake Palistine in 1996.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm currently working on a 24hr experiment that should be helpful to those that use a lot of glue in the shop. Especially to those that do laminating. You can check back this evening for the official results. And no, it has nothing to do with adverse reactions or the side affects of sniffing.

I in no way want to give anyone the impression that it was me who came up with these cheats (tips). Somewhere, someone at some point in time has certainly done this stuff. Some I learned from people I know. However, historically, some of the greatest discoveries were made by mistake.

So here it is (and I want to specify), that once it dries, Elmers glue WILL NOT stick to 3M clear packing tape (non-sticky side). This is significant to me because sometimes I want to glue something very small together where a clamp won't work, and I don't want my work or the glue sticking to the table or paper drop cloth. But Masking tape won't work either, because I need a see-though medium. But if you don't want the packing tape sticking to the work surface either, cut 2 pieces and put the sticky sides together, lay that down and lay your work on top of it. There's so many ways this application of clear packing tape and glue can be used.


 


Figure 1: tape with a rather large blob of glue. Figure 2: glue has set up (dried) and is peeling right off no worries.
Also, if you look very close in figure 2 at my thumb, you will see a blemish in the fingernail tip, that isn't a bugger. I caught myself with the tooth of a bow saw a few weeks ago.
But wait! Don't throw the tape thingy away that you made. Keep it in a drawer or some place in the shop, because you can use it again....over and over and over.
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's another little neat cheat. I assume many of us have seen those "thing-a-muh-jigs" at the auto parts store that telescope with a magnet on the end for extracting small nuts or bolts etc from places we can't get our hands into. But what if that little thing you want to get to isn't magnetic? Here to help demonstrate this next cheat are the crew from the "Structural Integrity" job-site. I've crumpled a piece of 3m clear tape (most any tape works) and stuck it to the end of a 1/4" wood dowel rod. And this is the result. Note: this may not work with heavier objects.



This could also be used to extract magnetic items and save you a trip to the store to buy a thing-a-muh-jig extracting device. Unless the metal item has oil or grease it might not want to stick. Try it! I also found this to be very self amusing outside to reek havoc on ants and other small insects. It's also great fun to stick a bug on the tape and wave it in front of a frog. You can literally have hours of fun watching the frog try to get the bait off the tape.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

This next cheat was something a mechanic buddy of mine from New Mexico showed me. And sorry I don't have an image for this cheat, so I'll do my best to explain it. Ever tried to get a nut threaded to a bolt in a tight spot? Try taking the open end wrench and putting a piece of electrical tape or the equivalent on one flat side, then place the nut in the wrench on the tape. The tape should hold the nut in the wrench so you don't have to. Position the wrench into the tight spot and align the nut with the bolt, turn the bolt into the nut. This will save a lot of time and frustration, and possibly save having to take another part off to get into that tight spot. It could save you from a nasty nick or cut on your hand(s) as well.
Tip: works great around alternator, starters, inside bumpers & tons of other places.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

Another cheat I use on a daily basis and in many areas around the house and in the truck has to do simply with the application of velcro. I have one side of a small strip of velcro stuck to the back of my cell phone. People are always asking me why it's there. The other side of the velcro strip(s) are struck in strategically located places. The dash in the truck, next to my bed, on the fridge, on the desk next to an electrical outlet...etc. This helps me to locate my phone, keeps it from being knocked on the floor and breaking, keeps it up high to keep sawdust off it...etc. Don't go buy one of those cheesy articulating cell phone mounts for your truck that break the second you hit them the wrong way. Just get some sticky velcro strips!
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## dee (Sep 13, 2014)

In no way do I mean to be morbid or disrespectful regarding this cheat (tip). When I'm out camping I rarely sleep in a tent. I prefer to bed down under the stars on the ground or a cot. A few years ago I was in an army surplus store in Oregon. What I saw was a new body bag displayed on the ground with a sleeping bag in it. I thought that's a good idea. I bought it and it's lasted years. These things are made of a tough almost rip-stop material and many have very good zippers. My bag has kept me warm and for the most part element free. They're light-weight, roll up tight and reasonable. The thing is, you might have to find a army surplus store to buy one or maybe online. They can also be hung up and sprayed off or washed.



This is the one I have, and you can see the hand holds down both sides can be staked into the ground too. Deer hunters love these things because most of them are sold with a heavy piece of plastic (not attached to the bag itself) they can wrap their game in and carry it.
Happy camping, Dee

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 13, 2014)

I do a lot of things with "repurposed" wood...pallets, discarded furniture etc. And have to pull nails a lot! So what I do for this task is place a block of wood under the head of my claw hammer. The extra leverage makes pulling nails a breeze

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 13, 2014)

Speaking of camping I have a cheat/tip for that too. A few of my friends and I used to go camping at Talladega every year and one year we brought a bunch of fish to fry. About halfway through frying up the first batch I realized we didn't bring anything to drain the freshly fried fish on so I went into "Mcgyver mode" and pulled out my trusty pocket knife and cut the tops off of the many beer boxes we had laying around (suitcase size) and used those to drain the grease off our fish.I still do that even at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 13, 2014)

Brandon, I'm going to use your grease draining cheat in the pre-meditated mode. In other words, I'm actually going to _plan_ on using it now that you explained how you applied it. That's an awesome idea.. Cheers!

I'm always looking for items that may have a dual purpose or something I can use in more ways than what it was actually meant to do...(like those handy grease draining beer boxes). One day at work I was messing about with latex gloves, blowing them up, drawing silly faces on them and what not, basically trying to entertain the nurses. And btw, I always keep a few pair for personal use in the tackle box, in the truck, and around the house for emergencies. But these gloves are really gReAt for fixing flat tires! With a tube of super-glue and a latex glove, you can fix a bicycle tire in a snap. The multi-purpose here of the rubber glove is obvious. Just snip a piece of rubber off and put it over the hole with the glue. 


 

 
I've show 2 basic gloves here, the blue gloves work best because they're powder free. Note: If you think you may be allergic to latex, stay away from these gloves. I'm serious here. I have seen what the effects of these gloves can do to someone allergic to them...coma or death. And that ain't worth fixin a flat over.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 13, 2014)

Brandon's grease draining fish frying cheat made me hungry enough to share my bar-b-que cheat. Let's say you go to the fridge but there's not quite enough bar-b-que sauce to cover what you want. You don't need to run to the store for more if you have some spicy or regular mustard in the fridge. Just squirt the mustard into the bottle of remaining bar-b-que sauce and shake it up, then apply. I know from traveling the country that some of the best mustard bar-b-que comes from the Carolina's.
And since we're on the subject of food, I want to add that a syringe and large gauge needle (16-14 gauge) works great for injecting marinates into meat. If the meat if very solid or dense, just withdraw the needle as you are injecting. I just like to think I modified their recipe a bit...enjoy!



That's a typical 60cc syringe.



Kevin, here's the Texas Dee's modified mustard bar-b-que over pork ribs. Look at that glaze! Later it's going in the smoker for about 5 hrs. You and I are spoiled and I think it's safe to say we wood argue the best overall bar-b-que comes from Texas. I made the butcher block it's resting on...end grain and sides are maple.
Peace, Dee


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2014)

dee said:


> some of the best mustard bar-b-que comes from the Carolina's



lol sorry Dee, to each his own, but you won't ever catch me ordering barbeque in the Carolina's again. When we were in SC one time our friends kept bragging about how the local barby joint had the best in the land. We were excited but when we got to the place and our plates were sat in front of us, we thought that it was a practical joke at first. It was pork that looked like it had been steamed and the only sauce was vingear and a little mustard. It was horrid, and I could not even fake liking it. I wasn't rude but I ended up asking the waitress for some sliced bread and tomato and onion and some mayo and I made a sandwich and choked it down as best I could. I don't normally like mayo on my sammy but the vinegar was so strong I couldn't tolerate mustard on top of vinegar.

But like I say to each his own - I am not l knocking it just saying it isn't barbecue in my book.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin said:


> But like I say to each his own - I am not l knocking it just saying it isn't barbecue in my book.



I couldn't agree more Kevin!


----------



## dee (Sep 13, 2014)

dee said:


> best mustard bar-b-que comes from the Carolina's



I think Texas bar-b-que is more than just bar-b-que...it's a science here!

Peace, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

Here's a great way to enhance your car stereo system and save money. Speakers are not cheap! Many car speakers are designed for just that...your car. One day I was lurking around a pawn shop that just so happen to have a lot of guitar amps, and they were cheap. I found a nice Peavey amp with two very good 12" speakers for $60. Tip: the longer a piece of merchandise sits in a pawn shop, the better yours odds are of negotiating a lower price. I got the amp for $50. Look for amps that have external defects and maybe one or more knobs don't work, because you're not buying it to hook to your guitar, all you want is the speakers. You can usually extract the speakers with a phillips head. Pull the + & - wires off, and simply hook it up to the wires in your vehicle. OR you can just leave the speaker(s) in the box. This will allow you to have a ready made speaker box that fits the specs. Test the amp first, just ask the sales person for a guitar cord, grab one of the guitars and pluck a few strings there in the pawn shop. I have a small "Line 6" amp ($30) that has a single 8" speaker that is really easy to move around since I wired alligator clips from my truck stereo wires. I can even play my Fender Strat straight from the truck by using an "Axehead amp" plugged into the aux of the stereo. (an Axehead amp is a small device that plugs into your guitar). Or you could run a power inverter from your cigarette lighter to power the amp for guitar use also. There's probably more ways to do this too. Don't forget to put your volume on low when you test this out.


 




That is actually the amp I bought for $30, and it has a aux for I-Pad or cell phone plug in too. Image 2 is a very basic inverter. Image 3 is the Axehead. Note: you need the Axehead amp to play your guitar, it will boost the sound from guitar to stereo to speakers. If you use the Axehead you will not need the guitar cable from guitar to amp.
Another note: these speakers could be wired into the old stereo some of you may have out in the shop.
I also carry around a power cord for the amp in the truck that can be hooked to the inverter as well. Either way I can play an electric guitar from the truck when I go camping or anywhere.
Rock On! Dee
"_many of these speakers are going to deliver more mid-range than boom-boom bass"_


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

DO NOT spend a lot of money to look decent, (or a lot for work cloths). This is one of my favorite cheats. I'm a sucker for pawn shops and thrift stores, and can spend literally hours lurking about in them. This is one of the best ways to go for clothes, whether you need cheap work clothes or you want to look good for church or other special occasions. Visit a Goodwill store, Salvation Army, or private shop for great deals. I have several pairs of jeans, (not to be mistaken with genes) that I got at second hand stores for under $5. Shorts-$3.50, pull over shirts-.99 cents, etc. I hunt for old concert T-shirts, and found some nice ones..."Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon" is one of my favorites.
Here's a complete outfit I bought:



Shoes: $5 + a wee bit of black shoe polish
Pants: $5
Double breasted sports coat: $5
Belt: .75 cents
Total: $15.75 + tax
All BS aside savings: over $250



The black blazer was $160, the blazer on the right was only...$5 !!!
Now I know someone else wore this stuff, but I don't care...because unless anyone asks, they probably think I pulled out the Dillard's charge card.
You can get good jackets, sometimes score on some nice boots, great belts...all kinds of stuff. And it's a great way to NOT have to worry about tearing up something you paid a lot for when you're working in the shop!
Cheers, Dee
"_With that kind of savings, you could afford another nice tool for the shop"_


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

Waterproof your matches. There's more that a few ways to do this. My favorite way is to dip the heads into candle wax. This seems to works good with the strike anywhere type matches.


 
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

A cheat (tip) for your back pain? Why not. I wood assume we are all passionate about the craft of woodworking, else why wood we be here? And most of us after having worked outside or in the shop all day experienced some back aches. As we work we tend to focus more on our project or the successful outcome rather than the way we're bending, flexing, leaning etc. All day long stress is applied to this delicate mechanical portion of our body. Whiles there's really no way to stop the progression of our project once we're determined to create something beautiful, there are ways to help save our back. I keep an elastic waist/back support in my shop. These things are worth investing in...much cheaper than back surgery. This isn't to say that a back support is going to make you invincible, but it will help lessen the negative affects. 


 
Many jobs that involve lifting at least suggest this type of support. Even if you're not lifting, you could be bending over during a rip on the table-saw or leaning a certain way that might create a stress that can traumatize your back. Note: don't wrap an elastic support device around your neck, they're designed for your lower back. 
Stay healthy, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 15, 2014)

I got away with it today. The brotha's down the street that gave me the piece of oak a couples weeks ago, were clearing another lot. I couldn't pass up a good conversation. I walked up, shook hands, threw um each a bottle of water, asked how they were.....and waa-laa....one of them say's, " hey man we got somethin yo might be interested in (i was hoping they wood say that). They gave me 2 beautiful pieces of aromatic cedar. Now I don't know how much this stuff goes for, but like I always say, "if you can't get it cheap, try to get it for free". All you have to do is ASK! All they can say is no. But try to leave a good impression, because they'll remember that. And ya never know, it might just come around....like it did today for me and this cedar. What did it cost me? 2 bottles of water, big deal. This is the second time these brotha's gave me nice wood. I like these guys, they are always out working their butts off in the heat and humidity. These are some good ole boys...and now they're friends of mine.



Cheers! Dee
Think I'll take um Gatorade next time......who know's!


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

The guys over in the "Identification and Characteristics of Wood" gave me a great cheat for debarking some cedar I have. With a KNIFE!


 
Cheers! Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

I've got to cheat today, because I got in a debate (argument) with my brother. He seems to think he's the world's greatest home brewer. And that's what started all this. Just because he thinks he is doesn't mean he is! I don't drink...ok maybe a glass of wine every now and then, but even that's rare. So I'm going to make a killer mead today. And I have done this before. My brother has some pretty fancy pants brewing equipment, and I must admit, he does make some great beer.
Dee's mead recipe:
1 can mandarine oranges
4 cups food processor slaughtered grapes
2 4oz cups of motts applesauce (mango)
1 1/2 lb sugar
3 packs active dry yeast
1 balloon


 

 


Grind all this stuff up in the food processor and funnel it into the gallon milk jug, shake it up, stretch the balloon over the top. The balloon will allow the yeast in the mead to freely expand. The liquid will develop tiny bubbles over time. Put the jug in a dark closet for 3-4 weeks.
I'm guna knock him on his you know what! And I don't have the fancy stuff he has to concoct this. So I cheated.


 BOOM! rofl man.....wait, I'll fix this. Just need a bigger balloon..no worries! I just learned how to make a homemade BOMB. This happened within 2 hours of putting it in the closet.
Cheers! Dee
I had to edit this quick before someone tried it. It will work, but DO NOT conceal this in your wife or girlfriends closet!

Edit: 24 hours later, problem resolved with a bigger balloon. note: yeast seems to be most active at onset. Do not fill gallon jug to the top!


----------



## dee (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheating the Iceman. It's great if you're fortunate enough to have a little fridge in the shop. However if you're not...grab the ice-chest and some empty plastic containers (gallon water or milk jugs work fine). Fill the jug almost to the top with water and freeze them. Use those in the ice-chest instead of pouring a bag of ice in there. Ice cubes can create a mess. 
This works great on camping trips too, because as the ice thaws out, you can drink the water or use it for washing up...etc. I always keep 3 "Arrow" gallon water containers in my freezer, ready to go. In most any weather (up to 90+degrees outside) I've got more than 2 days of cold food or drinks in the ice-chest. It also cut down on the water I had to carry to drink or wash my face or dishes or whatever. I wood be reluctant to drink the water from melted ice cubes in a dirty ice-chest unless it was a matter of survival. 
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 18, 2014)

Roofing a model>>>>>>


----------



## dee (Sep 19, 2014)

20 or so years ago I bought a new tool set, (wrenches, screw drivers etc.) The set was eye candy, complete with a nice plastic carry case. Over the years some pieces got lost, broken, or loaned out (never returned). Some pieces never got used at all. And that last sentence reveals the querry of the topic. I think it wood be safe to assume most of us like to get a bargain. I never rule out the pawn shop, second hand stores, or flea markets. Therein is where the deals are found. I use a 1/2" wrench a lot...many older auto batteries have 1/2" nuts holding the cables. Today my tool kit is very basic with ONLY tools that I use. All purchased at the pawn shop...I don't mind if I break a wrench torquing, that wrench only cost $1. I don't think I need to further this cheat....you get the message.


 
Happy Shopping, Dee


----------



## therichinc (Sep 22, 2014)

dee said:


> At one time in my life I considered becoming a professional fisherman, and the more I thought about it, the more I considered NOT becoming a professional fisherman. Well, here's a cheat that doesn't have anything to do with the shop. This is a fishing cheat I've used with a great deal of success. Every outdoorsman knows how sensitive wildlife can be (including fish). This is what I do, and to provide a comprehensive presentation this was conducted under a controlled lab environment.
> When fishing with a tube jig, I will break an antacid (alkaseltzer or polypepsident) up into small pieces, stuff it inside the jig, and block the end with a piece of cotton. Results will vary of course. You can poke holes in the jiggy too.
> View attachment 59487 View attachment 59488 View attachment 59489
> If you look closely you can see the escape of tiny bubbles, trust me fish will notice this better than you, and they will be curious. Tip: works great for smallmouth and bedding bass, or fish with upset stomachs or dentures.
> ...



Lake Palestine Record Largemouth bass is 13.12 or 13.22 just caught March of last year. Did you not have your fish weighed? 12.51 had been the record there for like 20+ years before that. I am a Avid Fisherman in the FLW BFL Series and a few other trails. 1996 was before Sharelunker was started wasn't it? Don't remember the year they started with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

Here she is...I had her weighed when I got to Dogwood city. That's where she was mounted. However, after she was landed, my buddy and I continued to fish for another hour or so. She was in the live-well, but I know she began to lose weight once she was taken.
I was rounding a point heading into a cove filled with hydrilla when I saw a huge swirl. We probably spooked her. I figured she would 1: go deep, or 2: swim under the hydilla to the other side. I didn't want to spook her again (if she was were I thought). I cast onto the shore, dragged my lure into the water, jigged it a bit and 4 cranks on the ambassador and she hit. I slammed my 6'6" graphite back hard, the fight was on.
At the time I caught her I was dating a gorgeous little cajun girl who was waiting for me at the marina...in her little bikini! I wasn't thinking record fish. I was thinking record score (with the girl).
I don't fish for records. Don't care about them, I just love to fish. My late uncle taught me how to bass fish. 
I bet you and I could talk for hours about our fishing adventures. I've been all over the country fishing, Lake Powell, Mead, Idaho, Wyoming, Calif, Texas, Florida...both fresh and salt water. 









That's my fist in her mouth, and still space for more.
Dee
I'm not familiar with the FLB BFL.


----------



## therichinc (Sep 23, 2014)

The FLW Tour has 3 divisions the actual FLW Pro Tour, The Rayovac Series which is the Pro-am kinda the stepping stone into the FLW ranks, and then the BFL is the entry level. This was my first year in the BFL series and I finished 43rd out of 212 People. 9 points out of making the top 40 cut for regionals......Yea I have been a lot of places as well but still a lot of places I want to go.


----------

